# Where does the misconception come from that console gamers pay full price for games?



## Inuhanyou (Dec 2, 2013)

I just hear it a lot as some kind of arbitrary 'cost of entree' fee lumped in with consoles that PC doesn't have. And yeah, PC gamers get plenty of crazy good deals via different places.

But the thing is, while console gaming deals aren't THAT insane by comparison, i can't even remember a time when i bought a retail game at 60 dollars. The usual thing is to wait till it drops in price after all, or essentially trade your games in for credit via different promotions at different retailers. Hence all the outrage at used game blocking DRM(which would destroy faster lowering of prices and credit) 

So, how can that be a valid cost of entree any more than the fallacy of PC HW components always costing 1000s of dollars? In both cases, its just a matter of getting the best deals


----------



## Badalight (Dec 2, 2013)

There's nothing on the level of steam deals in retail.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 2, 2013)

as i said, but my point is that its a terrible argument to say that just because console deals arent on the level of PC gaming deals, we don't have any. Its a ridiculous notion and i'm wondering where it comes from.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2013)

Getting Catherine, Infamous 2, and Killer is Dead for about 50 bucks. 

So yeah..


----------



## Mexicano27 (Dec 2, 2013)

I can't remember the last time I ever bought a console game for full price either. Personally I always wait for the complete edition to be released (which most games have nowadays), then wait even longer for the price of it to drop, before I buy a new game, but that's just me. 

And now that it's Christmas season a lot of vendors are slashing prices, so a lot of console games I've been interested in getting are a lot cheaper than normal. No it doesn't compare with Steam sales and such, but it is wrong to assume that console gamers end up paying $60 per game.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2013)

See all those massive sales racking up in the first month of a game's release? GTA? Call of Duty etc.? Those are full price or near-full price sales.

Obviously, deals happen later on, and you can buy smart (I paid at most half and generally 1/3 of retail price on my entire 360 collection mid-gen and 10-15 bucks for games in my PS3 collection late-gen), but there are a shitload of people who buy console games on release.


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2013)

Pirate everything, save up the money to buy a better rig, laugh at console users and their limitations.

welp


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 2, 2013)

I waited to buy DMC4 on PC till it was like 6 dollars lol. 

It's not than console gamers don't get deals it's just as you already said, PC gamers get much more ridiculous deals for a similar wait.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 2, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I just hear it a lot as some kind of arbitrary 'cost of entree' fee lumped in with consoles that PC doesn't have. And yeah, PC gamers get plenty of crazy good deals via different places.
> 
> But the thing is, while console gaming deals aren't THAT insane by comparison, i can't even remember a time when i bought a retail game at 60 dollars. The usual thing is to wait till it drops in price after all, or essentially trade your games in for credit via different promotions at different retailers. Hence all the outrage at used game blocking DRM(which would destroy faster lowering of prices and credit)
> 
> So, how can that be a valid cost of entree any more than the fallacy of PC HW components always costing 1000s of dollars? *In both cases, its just a matter of getting the best deals*


But the best deals are on PC. Not only cheaper but usually more content as well.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 2, 2013)

Rios said:


> Pirate everything, save up the money to buy a better rig, laugh at console users and their limitations.
> 
> welp



I built my PC last year thinking PC master race.
Im switching back to consoles.
Huge lack of decent rpgs excluding emulation good lordy.
Steam giving you a deal on a bunch of wtf games (why is the Witcher praised controls were so bad...) just makes you end up buying a bunch of games that 1) I didn't play, 2) didn't enjoy 3) ocassionally valued.
Too much filler on PC for the master race claim.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah, PCs are reaaaal short on RPGs. Lol da fuq is this guy talking about?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 2, 2013)

Ten bucks he means JRPGs.

And he'd be right.  Except Ys.

Not really an excuse to... you know, just use both, though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 2, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> But the best deals are on PC. Not only cheaper but usually more content as well.



As i said, but my point is, again, that some people have it in their heads that "lol console peasants, nobody smart would pay 60 dollars for a game lolol", when that's blatantly ignorance. ANd if they even so much as stepped a foot inside the console space they'd see that. We have plenty of options for lower prices. There is no mandatory reason to pay 60 dollars for each game as much as there is on PC. Whether you have to wait a little longer is not the point


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 2, 2013)

I never pay full price for a game unless its Nintendo because they stay full price forever. You can get console games for like 15-30 dollars if you wait a couple months to year or more. Of course digital games will be cheaper than retail games its common sense. But you don't have to pay 60 dollars for a game or you can apply that same thing to PC gamers.


----------

